
Why Doesn't Google Maps Know the Best Way to the Airport - aptwebapps
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2017/10/google-maps-airport-shuttle-directions/543570/
======
CharlesDodgson
I work with making databases that represent transit systems and it's really
frustrating trying to make a public transit network that doesn't leave things
out. The scheduling and route data is always quite disparate and requires a
lot of human time to find, verify and get into the right format.

